# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Cycle log

## SubmissionGrappler

37 years old
6 ft 205 8-10 bf
7 cycles all anabolics
1 40 day cycle igf
last cycle ended 11/06


Day1 -2iu's subcu a**omen 12pm

of course nothing yet

Using Elitropin's

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Day2-2iu's subcu 12pm

Slight soreness in the spot where I shot yesterday,slightly red as well.No notables

----------


## jdavis2007

Some types of GH will cause small welts...possibly some small impurities but it's still going to be a solid product. Got some with kexxing but not with gtropin. I am getting some kexxing kits in soon so I will keep you posted.

Also, most people are not able to take much more than 4 or 5 iu a day due to the adema that occurs (water under skin). Good luck and take good notes and you will do awesome.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Thanks .

Day 3 -2iu 12 pm

Sleep was different last night,maybe placebo but I felt very rested and had dreams of falling into a hole .wierd

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 4 -2iu

good sleep..feel like a lazy fuk,hurt my knee on my dirtbike a couple of mths ago and just starting back on legs.Everything hurts but I do it anyway..cant wait for some good ol fashioned anabolics.they just gotta wait til I put another bun in the oven. "Then say hello to my little friend " NPP.


 :0weed:

----------


## bermbuster67

do you race the bike?




> day 4 -2iu
> 
> good sleep..feel like a lazy fuk,hurt my knee on my dirtbike a couple of mths ago and just starting back on legs.Everything hurts but I do it anyway..cant wait for some good ol fashioned anabolics.they just gotta wait til I put another bun in the oven. "Then say hello to my little friend " NPP.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 5 -2.5 iu's 12pm

feeling all fukked up..blah blah blah.today can go suk a dik as far as i care.

Yes berm ..i race harescrambles on my YZ250.

----------


## donberry427

I raced district 7 motocross for 5 years...(til I tore my ACL) blahhhhh

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Subsrcibed.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Ok day 8 
bumped to 3 iu's now ..took my poke at 5 am this morn when i woke to piss.

Workouts are better,feel stronger and my disposition is very pleasent.I trade stocks for a living so the urge to rage is abundant but I keep it under control.
Sleepy as crap at around 5pm i feel totally drained.An hour on the couch is all I need .

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Where do you trade stocks?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

broker or physical place?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

area..? 
NY?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

svt pm'd u

----------


## donberry427

What brand GH are you using by the way?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Elitropin's...191 aa blue tops

----------


## MMATrouble

SubmissionGrappler,

Let me know how its going, I too grapple, BJJ, Judo, FreeStyle Wrestling etc etc. I am VERY interested in IGF 1

PM me

----------


## crazyhorse666

just wondering if you are keeping track of your blood sugar? if so has it gone up since you started hgh?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> just wondering if you are keeping track of your blood sugar? if so has it gone up since you started hgh?


No..I have'nt checked it .I'm getting bloodwork done before i add in my AAS though.I may go ahead and check it before I get too far since u mentioned it..thanks

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Day 9 -3iu 12pm
I just wanna sleep forever today. I feel like I'm on percocet.I hope T4 helps this

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 11 -3iu 5 am
balanced feeling today.
Right Hand and arm keep aching as I sit at the computer,
I get dimesized red welts at injection sites that go away after 24 hrs,
there is also a sore feeling at inj site it also subsides. 
I seem to have a good tolerance from this stuff just like AAS,I seem to tolerate all drugs very well with little sides.

I'll be upping to 4 iu's 2x ed 6/1 very soon.

----------


## Ufa

> day 11 -3iu 5 am
> balanced feeling today.
> Right Hand and arm keep aching as I sit at the computer,
> I get dimesized red welts at injection sites that go away after 24 hrs,
> there is also a sore feeling at inj site it also subsides. 
> I seem to have a good tolerance from this stuff just like AAS,I seem to tolerate all drugs very well with little sides.
> 
> I'll be upping to 4 iu's 2x ed 6/1 very soon.


Red welts = 192 aa. Get some 191aa. If you are trading securities
step up and get the real stuff. Saizen.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

its 191 AA

----------


## bigandreasg

Nice! I just got some of these. Looking forward to see how you like them.....

----------


## LM79

Are Ya still feeling tied all day?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 13 2 iu's upon waking,2 iu's 12pm
not tired at all today or yesterday.
feeling good,pushing good weight in my workout and felt good doing it. Ive gained 3lbs and lost some bodyfat,don't think its the hgh as much as good clean eating and more sleep.
Joint do feel a bit sore is my only complaint.I'll take it.
I think I like this stuff.I enjoy the ritual of the shots and the little needles=no scar tissue to worry about.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 15 2iu's 5 am 2 iu's 12pm

I sheit u not that my waist has gotten 3/4 of an inch smaller.I feel great..no more red welts,only getting carpal if I stay on the keyboard too long.When i throw my AAS in after I knock the wife up ..I'm going to a new high.This stuff is way better than IGF imo.
I'm having too much fun now...better living thru chemistry :-)

----------


## dazbo

Ill be following this closelay thanks subgrap!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Why am I responding so fast to this stuff?

I understand placebo affect but this is beyond just a mental push.

I came off a 9 mth cycle 11/01/06 ..did the HCG /nolva/Aromasin /Vit E PCT that A Roberts wrote up,which btw was the best pct Ive ever done.
It could be my natty test levels kicking back on?Everything Ive read says no effects felt for at least 2 mths..I'm only on for 2 wks.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> Ill be following this closelay thanks subgrap!


My reason for doing this was to give back and help others do their research using my experiences and others to base their opinion and strategy.Kinda ghey but I everything I know was from reading these threads ..I guess it's my turn to reciprocate for all the info Ive taken.

----------


## Microbrew

> just wondering if you are keeping track of your blood sugar? if so has it gone up since you started hgh?



HGH makes my Blood Sugar drop, I've been keep track.

Micro

----------


## Skills

Interesting thread that I am subscribing to. thx

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 16 2iu 5am 2iu 12pm
100mcgs T-4


life is good..made a sheitload of money today,fukked the wife this morning.My Hands and knuckles feel like I've been punching somebody in the skull.
Time to smoke a bowl put on the ipod and hit the gym.

----------


## Microbrew

Your wife pays you for sex :-). J/K 

Micro

----------


## dazbo

> Your wife pays you for sex :-). J/K 
> 
> Micro



 :7up:   :1laugh:

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> Your wife pays you for sex :-). J/K 
> 
> Micro



That would be nice. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 17 2iu 5am 2iu 12pm
100mcgs T-4

I got some Humalin R today.

----------


## dazbo

Didnt realise you were going to add insulin in there too. Im struggling to find the guts to do hgh/igf/t4/test and var never mind slin! (Thats assumin im right and that is slin in that vial yeah??!)

----------


## dazbo

oh yeah, just noticed it says regular insulin on the pic!! hmmmm....

----------


## Microbrew

I'm taking HGH right now and it drops my blood sugar so much I wouldn't even be able to take slin, well not around my HGH shots. I want to start taking some IGF again but I take my HGH shot after I work out and IGF drops your sugar also, I wouldn't be able to take them close together either and the last time I did IGF I did PWO and had great results but had to make sure I had my PWO shake with extra carbs for when my blood sugar dropped. Thats what I do now when I take my HGH. 

Micro

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 18 2iu's 5am

5pm 2iu's,10iu's slin

Took some NO Shotgun today before my workout ..it works very well,nice pump and energy thru the roof.

Never done the slin before but from the synergy that the hgh and the slin are reported to have I could'nt resist.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

I wonder if it would be beneficial to do all 4-5 ius' of my hgh with my slin Pwo once a day? Anyone know the answer?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Ok that was pretty fukked up.
I went hypo like b itch.Very hot all of sudden and nervous so my hands were trembling .I ate 3 spoonfuls of honey and 10 pieces of sushi.i was doing a couple of things wrong.
Oh well....live and learn ..I know what i did but I'm too embarrassed to say...I'm a moron..Don't do this at home kids.

----------


## Microbrew

[QUOTE=SubmissionGrappler]Ok that was pretty fukked up.
I went hypo like b itch.Very hot all of sudden and nervous so my hands were trembling .I ate 3 spoonfuls of honey and 10 pieces of sushi.i was doing a couple of things wrong.
Oh well....live and learn ..I know what i did but I'm too embarrassed to say...I'm a moron..Don't do this at home kids.[/QUOTE

Have you ever taken you BG after a HGH shot? Because like I mention before, HGH drops my BG and I couldn't imagine doing slin and hgh at the same time. That would be like commiting suicide for me. 

Micro

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 19 2iu 5am,2iu pwo w/10 iu insulin 

up another 2 lbs and have not felt like this since being on AAS...minus the sex drive though..makes me just imagine adding tren ,npp,testprop,masteron and winnie to this will do.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 20.. more drugs 

I feel cool...whoah here comes the hypo...lol

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 22 5iu's hgh 10iu's slin pwo

I gotta say that slin is a great thing...just don't screw it up..you get plenty of warning before u go into a coma so as long as youre prepared you can fight it easy.Glad I got it out of the way early..I truly respect this stuff now.
As far as returns so far ,I'm feeling really really really good ..strong..full and sexy..the only downside as we speak is seems to take a bit longer to recover from good workouts..guess beacuse I'm not on AAS right now.So i spend alot of time sore compared to last cycle when I was challenged to make my muscles sore for more than an evening.
On a positive note the slin will keep u eating clean cause if you don't you turn into a blimp..fat gets the same treatment as carbs.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Anybody still reading this mess ?

----------


## kevlev1

Keep going...I'm lovin' it. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## spywizard

> Anybody still reading this mess ?


i just did...

----------


## NewBreed

It´s normal to go hypo after lots of hgh, but in literature BG should go up afterwards along with free lipids.

the effects of 1 wek high-dose hgh are measurable in cyclists physique, so were my experiences with a slin combo, that one week high dose hgh could increase anaerobic endurance significantly, as well as weight went up giving a very 
"pumped" optic to the muscle. /highjackin´off 

keep it up! -nice read!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

thanks yall.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler



----------


## finny

> 


Your transformation is unbelievable...HaHaHa

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

The hgh in the glutes has really filled me out

----------


## gym lord

> My reason for doing this was to give back and help others do their research using my experiences and others to base their opinion and strategy.Kinda ghey but I everything I know was from reading these threads ..I guess it's my turn to reciprocate for all the info Ive taken.


bro, really appreciate you doing this ... been way from AAS scene for quite awhile ... reintroduced myself recently through HRT ... been on HGH about the same length of time as you on your current cycle ... this really helps me guage my progress, something i can bounce my own results against ... been researching like crazy last couple of months on this site, good to see a current ongoing cycle to learn from ... aint nuthin "ghey" at all about what you are doin, helpin bros out is what its all about!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Thanks gymlord

day 23 5iu hgh pre-wo ,no slin today
still taking 100mcg T4 ed
nothing to note ...except I'll be adding 1/5 of vodka to my diet tonight .

----------


## bigwillystyle

good info bro..

keep us updated

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 25 5iu hgh pwo ,10iu slin

Holy crapola...fukkin strong like a bull ...listening to Hatebreed workin shoulders !
I got so angry I almost cried ...it was so good.

Oh yeah...I got this big bottle of amino acids from vitamin shoppe in liquid form.they taste like a bunghole but maybe they work?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

My pwo meal is 
w/slin
2 cups skim milk,4 scoops protien(60 grams or so),1 whole banana ...blended
1 whole cin-bagel
60min later -rice ,chick/turkey or tuna,broc/green bean in big bowl ,throw some hot sauce on it .
60 min later-same

if i feel any hypo come on I eat 1/2 bagel and glass of apple or orange juice.

everybodys different but thats what works for me.as far as exact amounts of carbs/protien.. I just use my insticts

----------


## Johny-too-small

Great Thread. 

I noticed a few posts back that you've lost some fat off the waist area? Are you still seeing any differences in body fat? In addition, thats sweet that youre up 5+ lbs. I noticed that I gained a few lbs late into my pct. Might be natty test coming back? My diet has been pretty damn good so I know its not fat.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 26 5iu hgh 10iu slin 100mcg t4

my bodyfat is dropping still but I'm eating alot cleaner because the slin is making me.Eating fat after taking slin is a no no.Usually when I eat this clean even on AAS it's tough to hold much less gain weight.
I'm flat at 210-211 now and thats up from 205 from the start and 202 at my low post cycle clean.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 33 5iu hgh 10iu slin 100mcg t4

still cruising along ..cutting the slin out a couple times a week .the eating with it is just plain boring but i think and have researched that my hgh is much better with it.So I'll stick with it for now.
weight is stuck and won't move off 211..I'm feeling kind of stale and wish and dream about AAS all the time....but I'm trying to get the wife infected with my seed so I'll just have to wait.

My "love handles" are non-existent at this point..Ive been going to them alternating sides the whole time.My sillhouette has nothing but straight lines along my sides when I stand in the mirror.That used to take me sub 5% bodyfat to accomplish.
At 8%-10%
I'm pleased to say the least.


Anyone know the proper regimen for using HCG or clomid to help male fertility.Anyone try it?

----------


## finny

> day 33 5iu hgh 10iu slin 100mcg t4
> Anyone know the proper regimen for using HCG or clomid to help male fertility.Anyone try it?


I'd like to know that as well. We are trying for a third baby. This will be the third month - but, we waren't 100% on the previous two tries as far as day counting goes.

In any case, my sex drive is down as well. Needless to say, it is stopping me from starting my first cycle. Oh well, will see what this month brings.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

I would think you could just run 50mgs ed...I just hate clomid so much...I wanna make sure so I don't take an unecessary amount.
My individual experience is "that crap makes me feel pretty bad."

----------


## HRTC

Have you felt lethargic when you take T4? Also, where are the pics? Great thread keep it going.

----------


## gym lord

yeah, keep it going bro ... great research document to refer to for somebody thinking about adding slin to their HGH/growth factor use ...

----------


## gym lord

> yeah, keep it going bro ... great research document to refer to for somebody thinking about adding slin to their HGH/growth factor use ...


plus, this thread gives me a good legitimate reason to stare at your avatar, while researching, heh heh ...

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> Have you felt lethargic when you take T4? Also, where are the pics? Great thread keep it going.


Dunno if its the t4 but I can sleep for 10 hrs and still feel groggy.

Not gonna do pics of me since some people I know may consider this illegal.

I'll post this though..it's got a nice "summer" feel to it

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 35 5 iu's hgh before bed 100mcg t4

today sucked .i took some clomid 100 mgs yesterday and i feel like donkey ass.half a back workout .....too uch vodka

----------


## rodosman

> day 33 5iu hgh 10iu slin 100mcg t4
> 
> still cruising along ..cutting the slin out a couple times a week .the eating with it is just plain boring but i think and have researched that my hgh is much better with it.So I'll stick with it for now.
> weight is stuck and won't move off 211..I'm feeling kind of stale and wish and dream about AAS all the time....but I'm trying to get the wife infected with my seed so I'll just have to wait.
> 
> My "love handles" are non-existent at this point..Ive been going to them alternating sides the whole time.My sillhouette has nothing but straight lines along my sides when I stand in the mirror.That used to take me sub 5% bodyfat to accomplish.
> At 8%-10%
> I'm pleased to say the least.
> 
> ...


When you say "Ive been going to them alternating sides the whole time." Do you mean you have been injecting hgh into your love handles?

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> When you say "Ive been going to them alternating sides the whole time." Do you mean you have been injecting hgh into your love handles?


yeah... subcu rotating sides.

----------


## rodge

> Anyone know the proper regimen for using HCG or clomid to help male fertility.Anyone try it?


if your endo test has fully recovered then i would try 25-50mg proviron ed. worked for me.

-rodge

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> if your endo test has fully recovered then i would try 25-50mg proviron ed. worked for me.
> 
> -rodge


thanks....never done proviron before but i may have to give it a try.

----------


## fitfire

First of all, Great post! It's very interesting to hear the day by day protocols and outcomes. 

After my last cycle it was time to devour and violate the wife into pregnancy..I ran HCG , nolv, and clomid protocol and just kept up the clomid for a few more weeks. It took about 4 months but she's 12 weeks in now. 

Good luck!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 46 
time for an update..I've been busy lately with work and other things.

still at 5 iu's of hgh a day but dropped the slin for now ..I'll add it back in when my schedule gets more predictable.
I started 40 mgs ed of anavar 10 days ago and its really working well.i'm really at a point where I don't think i wanna put on too much more size ,so my mind is torn over whether or not to do as much AAS as I was planning ..the anavar is pretty strong when combined with this HGH..I can only imagine a real cycle with this stuff +slin.A guy could really get crazy big with some groceries.
My waist is still wasting away...strength from the var is more than i expected which equals better form in my workouts with the same weight which equals better shaping and quality.
At this point my body and me are really glad I gave hgh a try and am wondering if I'll ever come off.

----------


## Chitown Raider

Thanks for the updates

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

awesome posts! keep em comin

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Day 47

37 years old
6 ft 212 7-8 bf

updating those stats...hehe

5iu hgh 8 am ,100mcg t4 ,40mg var

loving it..loving it...so much

So here i am 7lbs heavier and lower bodyfat..more sculpted waistline and in posession of the highly sought after "sense of well being".

Again I'm thinking what will happen when i add more AAS into the mix and have to race my motorcycle for two hours long at a time for the summer in the mideast humidity.

With this in mind.. the next AAS cycle will look like this:
50mg test prop ed
50mg NPP ed
25mg inj winstrol 
40mg var

low dosed but highly effective when coupled with the hgh as I hypothesize.

random thoughts: :Hmmmm:  
-lowering to 3 or 4 iu's of gh ed
-working primo acetate into this somehow cause I have so much of it.
-bumping to 75mg ed test
-bumping to 50mg winny,80mg var also using clen in July and turning truly freakish on vascularity and definition

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

I forgot to mention I take a 1 hr nap almost everyday at any point I get the chance.This is almost involuntary.I feel brand new afterwards otherwise it's a downward spiral to the end of the day.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

day 48

pwo 5iu's hgh,10 iu's humalog,40mgs var,100mcgs T4 

Good leg day..used the slin today so that means no nap .kinda sucks cause the slin makes me even more tired...dunno know why i did it,sometimes its just a hassle having to accomodate it into my schedule.I guess I just like doing stuff.
I do have a cool after slin meal,wife puts some grilled talapia,steamed spinich and sticky rice in a big bowl ,pour hot sauce on it and chow down...good stuff.

----------


## Chitown Raider

Great logs Submission, thanks!!!

----------


## bigwillystyle

r u doing lots of cardio? or is the gh responsable for your lower bf? r u sticking with a super clean diet(from what ive read it seems to be good). how r all your joints doing any stiffness or cramping any bad sides to speak of?
im starting next month so im tuned into all your posts..so far so good..keep up the good work

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Thnks big will,As far as cardio I'm riding my dirtbike a couple of times a week other than that nothing,I will be starting to jog this week to condition myself for racing,
My diet is not super clean all the time..It's only like that when I do my slin,other than that it's more calorie restricted and moderately clean.
My joints are total crap but that has to do with all of my previous and current injuries,I don't get carpal anymore so i would say any effect on joints from the gh is slim to none.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

I'm back ...it's been a minute since i posted and a few things have changed.

still on HGH @ 5ius ed 5/2 
100 mcgs T3 ed
started my AAS two weeks ago:
90 mgs test prop ed
40 mgs NPP ed
40 mgs winstrol (inj) ed
40 mgs anavar ed
.5 mgs arimidex ed

Knocked the wife up as expected on the first month/try ....thank god cause she was breaking my ballz hard about my AAS usage.

As far as gains and sides...I have no negative sides whatsoever ,my weight is up to 216 bodyfat is nil at 6% tops.
Did a race on my dirtbike this past sunday and it took me almost 90 minutes before i had to begin pushing myself mentally and physically.This was no easy task either ...all mountain terrain and it had rained almost 3 inches 2 days before the race.
No armpump at all for some reason ..I think it may be me skipping my AAS injections and var 24 hrs before the race.

life is a trip...i feel great but lost a shitload of money in the market this past mth,i guess u can't have it all.

----------


## bigwillystyle

congrats on the knock up...keep us updated

----------


## SVTMuscle*

damn sick gains in a just a month in a half!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

man this is just ****in pathetic...I added a maternity rider to my insurance back in 9/14/06 ,Wife just went and had the ultrasound yesterday and finds out we conceived around 3/02 to 3/06 ,problem here is the maternity did'nt go into effect until 3/14 and the insurance company is NOT going to cover us.
This sucks bigtime ,as crazy as it sounds were going to have to abort a perfectly healthy baby at 6-7 wks because of the insurance and me not keeping my dick in my pants for a couple of weeks.I'm ****in miserable.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Come on man, abortion sucks, but its better for you, and the fetus. Plus...at least its good to know your a healthy reproductive man and you can always make another one!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

yeah it seems I'm a little too reproductive.At least since it's under 8 weeks she can go the non-surgical route.Ive already got a little girl so it's not like were childless in the meantime

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

:Shrug:

----------


## Vincent

Hey bro just my opinion and dont take it the wrong way, but look at your beautiful daughter and thats what you are going to give away because of no insurance. Crazy in my opinion, but its just my opinion. I believe in abortion but in only extreme cases. Not in this one.

----------


## Vincent

I really feel for you bro sorry. Also doctors will work with you on having the baby if you explain everything to them. To take a perfectly good life because of insurance I say **** that noise. Sorry again if you take offense.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

No offense taken..I agree with everything you say but if complications with the pregnancy should arise it would be financial suicide.It has'nt been decided completely yet.I'm going with her to the doc on Monday and see what other routes are available.I owe it to the child i have not to put her future at risk too.If I knew it was only going to be 10-15k it would not be a problem but with the way they gouge you for medical costs in the usa I could be looking at 50 to 100k easy if things get a bit out of hand.All this over 1-2 weeks uuugh

----------


## finny

I feel your pain. You have some screwed up system in US. I'm glad in Canada things are reasonable.

Well, do some soul searching and see what you come up with. I have two boys myself and we are still trying for that third one. My wife has fibroids so that complicates things a bit. It goes to show you that maybe the second time around it won't be that easy - things change...

----------


## nbkandrew13

> man this is just ****in pathetic...I added a maternity rider to my insurance back in 9/14/06 ,Wife just went and had the ultrasound yesterday and finds out we conceived around 3/02 to 3/06 ,problem here is the maternity did'nt go into effect until 3/14 and the insurance company is NOT going to cover us.
> This sucks bigtime ,as crazy as it sounds were going to have to abort a perfectly healthy baby at 6-7 wks because of the insurance and me not keeping my dick in my pants for a couple of weeks.I'm ****in miserable.


hey bro u sure about your ins i have a very similar situation and although they dont cover preexisting conditions they do cover the pregnancy, and at the very least the baby which is why they cover the mother so they dont get sued, jus trying to help bro

----------


## Sharky72

One thing I'd like to add bro...

If you dont have the baby you will at some point regret it. Guaranteed
If you do have the baby? You will never regret having him.

----------


## Vincent

Well put!! Were with you bro. Just dont make any quick decisions and ascess the whole situation. You can apply for medicare maybe. Im sure there are outs and it shouldnt cost you much as you think. We do have a screwed up system I agree. Im a full time firefighter/paramedic in south fl and it still costs me 500.00 month for insurance for the family, but any illegal or welfare person gets a free ride. Sorry I went on tilt there for a second.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

I'm with you all the way on the iillegal welfare bit ...I already went on that rant to my wife about it.

There is good news...I talked with a lady at the Alliance for Affordable Insurance and as it turns out she was in the same predicament just less than a year ago.
She said since my wife is covered under a regular policy the maternity was only going to cover a "normal" birth excluding any complications ,that would be covered under the regular policy for her.
So if complications arise I'm covered !

And as long as I let them know the minute the child is born he/she is covered at that moment.
What I do have to pay is the doctor (which we are hoping she'll cut us some slack) 
and the hospital etc for the usage .
As it turns out my provider Anthem is screwing us anyway and provide the worst service ever and pay for hardly anything.

We'll switch providers after he/she is born because of the pre-existing pregnancy no one new will insure us right now .

Thanks nbk,sharky,vincent,finny and Svt I really needed to vent to someone but I'm a private guy and feel better doing it on here.
I feel like everything is gonna be fine now.At worst I'm out 10k which is a cheap price to pay for a life.

----------


## Vincent

Good call bro!!!! You will look back in a few years at your beautiful daughter/son and say hell yea I made the right move because they will be taking care of you one day. If its a boy just name him Vincent lol !!!! jk

----------


## Sharky72

Thats great news bro!!! Im glad its working out for you. Just in time for my pwo shot :7up:

----------


## bigwillystyle

hey bro we just had a baby in feb. just got all my insurance reciepts and doctor bill all that happy crap it costs about 7500$ for every thing. so i think its in ur price range!! also keep the hospital stay as short as possible that might cut some costs. we were in for a little more than two days..
keep ur chin up!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

ok things are looking good everywhere else so let me update the hgh and aas progress.

I seem to be bouncing around 215 to 218 with 5% bf .my mood is good confidence is soaring and my injured body parts seem to have miraculously healed.Sounds good huh ? I like it.
I 'm still at 5iu's ed 5/2 off 100mcgs T4
I've been tinkering with my aas dosages.
100 mg test prop ed
50 mgs NPP ed
40 mgs var ed
50 mgs winny ed
i just added 50mg Primo Acetate to this as well.

some experiments...



went to 100 mgs NPP for a couple of days and it knocked my dik down so eff that.
ironic enuf that I was getting so horny it was getting annoying but then not having it for a couple of days made me miss it. haha

----------


## Vincent

Let me ask you bro when did you start to see fat loss happening at your dose? Im three weeks in right now and Im having crazy dreams morning wood and increased pumped with deep sleep though the night. The water retention is finally starting to subside now.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

> Let me ask you bro when did you start to see fat loss happening at your dose? Im three weeks in right now and Im having crazy dreams morning wood and increased pumped with deep sleep though the night. The water retention is finally starting to subside now.


It's really hard to say since I was messing w/my diet and took some var too in the first mth or so.According to what ive read it should be expected by mth 3. My insticts and hindsight tell me that it kicked in for me at 1.5 to 2 mths on a 7 day 5iu protocol,But this is different from what is widely believed . The spot of injection fat reduction thing has merit too imo.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Currently
HGH 5iu 5/2off
T4 100 mcg ed
Prop 100 ed
NPP 50 ed
Winny 50 ed
var 40 ed
Primo Ace 50 ed
arimidex .5 ed

219 5% bf

horrible nightsweats...impulsive,sex drive full throttle,morning wood,noon wood ,evening wood,late night wood.confidence and strength at a 9 out of 10.
I'm wondering when the scale will stop moving up.I really don't eat the calories for these kind of gains yet they still come.It must be the hgh.
My plans are to:
- drop the primo for a week after a week to see how much differnce it makes
-drop the NPP and replace it with tren ace in another mth or so
-try to keep my mind on whats important in life other than sex

----------


## bigwillystyle

post some pics!!

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

3 mths of hgh ...heres a pic from last week..keep in mind I'm NOT a bodybuilder this is just a hobby of mine.So please refrain from giving me advice of what I need work on because I honestly don't care.I just want evrryone to see my results.I will try to find a pic of when i was just on aas last summer. for results comparison.

Btw I hit 222 which is 2 lbs off my heaviest weight ever.As opposed to then I don't feel musclebound and dopey.

----------


## finny

Looking great. I love the low bf. 

Great log, will be making some notes as I will want to try GH next year.

----------


## Vincent

Great gains bro. You know I thought it was just me but i gained also about 17lbs in about 8 weeks so far on hgh. Im taking the same calories as before and sweating like a mofo all night with morning wood that doesnt go away for about 45min. I know its the hgh for sure because this never happened like this before with just A.S. Also im pumped 24/7 even when I do cardio on the treadmill with a 5.0 incline.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Pic of my wife ...She is my image of perfection

----------


## finny

> Pic of my wife ...She is my image of perfection


Perfect bodies, perfect couple...

Is she still competing? Any plans to continue after pregnancy? 

Have a better picture of yourself, more of a full body shot - don't need to see the legs? I like your physique, just want to see a better shot. (I don't know why, but it sounds gay when I say it...  :Chairshot:  )

----------


## bigwillystyle

looking ripped bro!

----------


## znak

You both look great bro.

Congradulations on kid!

----------


## GoingPro

Good thread you got going here and congrats on your gains, your kid, and your mood. Life is what you make of it and what you think it is. So much better with a great mood. I started a log of my own recently and by mistake have named it the same as yours. Sorry about that. Will try to find a way to change up the name.

----------


## Skills

Great log bro, love reading it. BTW, you both look great. Congrats.

----------


## finny

What were you macros and total calories like during these 3 mths? Were you in deficit, maintenance, or surplus?

Thanks.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Thanks for all the nice compliments.My diet is not a planned thing for more than a couple of days at a time.I train the same way...for me it's all about how i feel and what my instincts tell me.
Sometimes I'll train the same bodypart two days in a row,sometimes I eat crap because I feel the need for the fats.I'm not as organized as most since I don't compete.
For now I feel great I'm steady 220 to 222 for the past few days
still on 
5 iu hgh 5/2
100mcg t4 ed
40 var ed
50 npp ed
50 winny ed
100 test prop ed
50 primo ace ed
.5 arimidex 
Ive tinkered with more or less test etc in this stack.For my body this just seems to have a good balance I have strength,endurance and sex drive which is very important,its more like sex overdrive but I really enjoy being horny cause my wife is very receptive to my advances.If I did'nt want to deal with the urge to have sex contantly I could go to 100 npp ed and the prolactin cuts my drive in half.just learnt that on this cycle.And no cabergoline does'nt seem to remedy this for me.
in a couple more weeks I'll drop the npp and replace it with tren at 50 ed.I need to prepare mentally for that since the tren makes me kinda strange .I love/hate that stuff.I was looking at it yesterday in the light with its golden brown hue it made me want to inject it right there an then.I'm such a junkie.

----------


## GoingPro

I start my tren on week five. Reading things like this gives me the butterflies.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

Ok some changes made.

For the life of me I cannot seem to make it away from 217 for the past couple of weeks but my muscle quality is still improving.I think I'm overtraining and undereating
I dropped the primo and npp so my stack looks like this:

5 iu's hgh 5/2
100 mcgs t4 ed
40 mg anavar ed
.5 mg arimidex ed
100 mg test prop ed
75 mgs tren ace ed
75 mgs winny ed
been on this a couple of days and it feels perfect not too much not too little.

I'll give it a couple of weeks and see what comes.

100 test prop ed

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

tren is a wonderful wonderful thing.

----------


## finny

Started missing this thread. Keep it up, very interesting to follow...

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

After some reading I think I need to change my protocol for the gh.


10 iu hgh eod

i feel like either the gear is drowning out the gh or i need to shake things up a bit i'm getting bored with 5iu 5/2.

----------


## SubmissionGrappler

yesterday i started the new gh dosing.I'm also lowering my test dosage because of the fact that my pregnant wife can't handle the attacks that stem from it.That damn stuff is ridiculously powerful.I know for a fact I don't want to spend the rest of this summer jacking off to internet porn and being tortured by the college girls in their bikinis at the pool.So I'm going for the tren dick and i will be immune to those little vixens.

what i'm workin with:

10 iu's hgh eod
100 mcgs T4 ed
50mgs test prop ed
75mgs tren ace ed
75mgs winny inj ed

***dropping the var and don't need the arimidex ne more.

So far the gains are still coming in dense and crispy,Ive rotated around the midsection so that i have to have my wife administer the subq injections to that stubborn area of fat at the lower back area.i expect that it will end up the same as the rest and slowly be melted away by the gh.It got me wondering though...If those areas like the sides and lower back have less fat cells..
Does the body have to store some somewhere?It seems like it may find a new area to store critical fat unless your fuctioning at bare minimum on your diet.I dunno.

Additionally my recovery time has been better than I can ever remember.i really need no more than 24 hrs to recover from anything.this has to be the gh because Ive run this aas cycle before and needed more recovery time.I'm also back to my nappin..between 4 and 6 pm i can fall asleep at the drop of a hat.The tren is causing this imo.

I'll update in a few on the next changes and outcomes.

----------


## GoingPro

I say it's the HGH causing nap time. I say this because I am right there with you. Especially when I bump up the does. Takes a day to adjust and I am even taking T3 and T4. Tren doesn't make me sleepy at all. Hasn't given me any sides except super strength and I'm even more edgy. 
I feel you on the internet porn thing. But I like jacking off all day and banging the GF when she gets home. I am an unstoppable beast.

----------


## Steel_Test

do you have pics before you started the HGH?

----------


## ***xxx***

any updates?

----------


## johnsomebody

Bump -what happened to this guy?

----------

